# Hawaii on my mind



## TRfromMT (Oct 31, 2021)

Koa reminds me of Hawaii, which makes me think of ocean waves. I wanted to try a "keyhole fit" in the shape of a wave.

All this is bandsaw, hand files and sanding. No jigs, fixtures or anything.

The progression of photos tells the story...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 31, 2021)

I will post the finished knife soon


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 31, 2021)

Just a fun photo when I split the block

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks like a good fit! Cool design.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2021)

Man this looks nice. Waiting to see it finished!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 31, 2021)

The chatoyance is pretty muted because it's very overcast, but I. Better light the Koa positively glows.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 31, 2021)

Now that is cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2021)

Holy moley man! That is a great looking knife. Very cool design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 31, 2021)

Great job,that looks fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 31, 2021)

Superbly done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 31, 2021)

Very cool. Great job getting those two odd-shaped pieces to fit together so well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 31, 2021)

Superb design and execution! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 1, 2021)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 1, 2021)

Nice. What is the substrait the Koa was locked into? Looked like 'Needlewood' at first then a man made material.


----------



## phinds (Nov 1, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nice. What is the substrait the Koa was locked into? Looked like 'Needlewood' at first then a man made material.


micarta




__





engineered wood






www.hobbithouseinc.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 1, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nice. What is the substrait the Koa was locked into? Looked like 'Needlewood' at first then a man made material.


@phinds is correct. It's Micarta. Basically a phenolic resin laminated with cotton linen\canvas cloth. History used in electrical switchgear and equipment manufacturing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 4, 2021)

One hell of a job! Good work and brilliant progress!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

